# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  Atlas Awards 2020 :  Best structure, dungeon or gaming map

## ChickPea

*PLEASE READ BEFORE YOU NOMINATE!*

This category includes maps of buildings (floorplans, cross-sections, etc.), maps of dungeons (either part or whole), and maps created as virtual or physical boardgame maps (like a Risk map, etc.) Deck plans of ships, spaceships, and other vehicles would also be appropriate here, as would maps of other structures, like the Eiffel Tower or a field of ancient barrows. There will be some overlap with other categories - for example, a map created for a boardgame taking place in the Roman Empire could be nominated here, and in Best Regional Map.


*INSTRUCTIONS FOR NOMINATING IN THIS THREAD:*

1. Read the paragraph above.
2. Visit the 2019 Eligible Maps.
3. Post your nomination. When you do so, please include a link to the thread the map is in, NOT just a link to the map itself. You can go right to each map's thread by clicking on the title text below the picture. This will save the CLs much time and agony when creating the polls.
4. You are allowed ONE nomination per category, and you cannot nominate one of your own maps. Any further nominations past your first will be removed by the CLs.
5. Remember that you CAN nominate the same map in another category, if appropriate. For example, you can nominate your choice for Best Regional Map in Best Overall Map also (if no one else has done so first).
6. Duplicate nominations will be removed, so read through the previous nominations before you post.
7. Please do not post anything else in this thread but your nomination; save all other conversation for the main discussion thread.

----------


## Jerron

Tomb of the Sleeping King by PaperGriffin https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...100#post395100

----------


## Wingshaw

Earth's Breath Monastery - Legend of the Five Rings RPG, by Francesca Baerald (https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...535#post394535)

----------


## - JO -

The Cartographers' Guild Map by Mistybee, https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...138#post411138

----------


## Domino44

Sundown Commission By Arsheesh
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...770#post398770

----------


## arsheesh

A (viking-inspired) Longhouse in perspective – SteffenBrand 
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...937#post406937

----------


## ThomasR

Linsella Tower, by Larb
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...922#post400922

----------


## ChickPea

The Hag Tree, by Arsheesh
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...906#post401906

----------


## Ilanthar

Tomb of Aznurhradi by J.Edward
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...756#post391756

----------


## QED42

The Lionburgh - fortress guarding the ancient city of Ostwyc (FINISHED) by Caenwyr https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...505#post398505

----------


## Bogie

Beaumaris Castle by Mouse https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...634#post400634

----------


## The Elderly Cartographer

Swamp Village Isometric Map by Thomden
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...238#post392238

----------


## Meton

Monastery of Eléryon by Ilanthar https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=45003

----------


## J.Edward

KC Outpost Nr 09020317 by JO
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...646#post397646

----------

